# RecipeDB - Mack n Jack African Amber



## bcp (3/10/12)

Mack n Jack African Amber  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes The brewery claim they DON'T use the sweetened dried orange peel - so perhaps they have a very peculiar yeast characteristic. But this really nails that unusual bitter the mack'n'jack has. I add about 28g of peel for 30 minutes in the boil. If you can't get the dried ones in the pack, get the seville oranges and use the peels.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.6 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.54 kg JWM Dark Crystal    0.3 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.28 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      60 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 60mins)    34 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 2mins)    17 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     1200 ml Wyeast Labs 1098 - British Ale       Misc     28 g Orange Peel         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.059 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 59.2 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.72%   Colour 32 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## bcp (3/10/12)

This beer has a cult following in Seattle. The guy who cloned it went through about 12 versions before he was happy. 

The sweetened dried orange peel gives it such a unique twist on the bitterness that you don't quite know what's hitting your tastebuds. A guy who worked at the brewery claim they don't use the orange peel, (maybe they have an unusual yeast?) but it absolutely nails the taste.


----------

